# Husband says sex is "overated"



## Lavender&Lace (Oct 7, 2011)

My husband says that sex is overrated. He says it's great and feels good while you're doing it, but then its over and that's it. 

This is the man who claims that we don't do it enough. I swear there's no pleasing him and that he's not happy if there's not something to complain about.

I'm curious to know if anybody else feels like sex is overrated (esp males). Is this normal?

I've always suspected that my husband has a low drive. Like he can do it and then be good for a while...but then he will make comments how we don't do it enough, but he NEVER really makes an attempt to have sex unless it so happens that we are both awake, both in bed and in the mood...like everything has to be in place. He would never purposely stay awake late till after the kids are in bed to have sex. It's like, if it happens it happens, but if it doesn't happens it's because I'm not "giving him any". I'm like wtf?  How can I have sex with you if you are asleep???


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

L&L - you sound like some of us men - who have the same complaint and circumstances - except with our wives!

In some of our cases, they actually stay up later than us and hope we are asleep so they can avoid it - but then complain that we never initiate it with them....


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you sure you and I aren't married to the same man? . He sounds a little passive aggressive... I still haven't found just the way to deal with it yet... It's a process of trial and error...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

You should tell him poor attitudes about cool stuff vital to a marraige are over rated also and ask for an agreement for him to cut the ****


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't cook or clean the house for a few days. When he asks why you haven't done those things, just tell him you think cooking and cleaning are overrated.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. How insulting. To say that means he doesn't get anything out of pleasing you, which should be a goal of his in regards to sex. 

I would be hurt if my husband said that. I'm sorry you had to hear that. It's really shetty.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Lavender&Lace said:


> I'm curious to know if anybody else feels like sex is overrated (esp males). Is this normal?


No - its not normal.

He either has a low drive or he's using sex as a passive aggressive way to get back at you for something.

I don't think I've ever really withheld sex as a "punishment" - don't know if many men do that. But there are always exceptions.

In other words - I'd question his sex drive. Which could be a physical thing (low testosterone) or mental/emotional (stress).

How old is he? How long have you guys been married?


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

Its been a week since we have had sex and I think my husband looks to every excuse in the book not to have sex. Tired all the time, stressed about this or that, teenage kid home. I know its not me because for awhile or I should say a brief while we were having more sex. But before that it was maybe once a week or everyother week. Now I want it more often. Would like it twice a week at a minimum. But I am tired of saying anything cause I know he knows this. Feel I am now in a grouchier mood when we don't have sex. Never was really like that before. Just don't understand the concept of a man with a low libido
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sex is over-rated too in my opinion

Personally I prefer the tease and buildup to the actual act. Maybe your husband is the same way. Still, I wonder why he's complaining about the lack of frequency. However, it is possible it could be his way of saying he's not getting turned on enough.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I have seen in medical articles where it's estimated that 1 in 5 men have a lower libido. Even so, a man with a lower libido can still be nice about how he treats and interacts with his wife.

Has your husband always verbalized this, or is this 'overrated' comment something new?

How do you two interact and get along otherwise? Does he act like this in other areas of your married life as well?

Best wishes.


----------

